# Super Moon Effects?



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

How will the Super Moon affect tomorrows fishing? Planning on making a trip to Pcola Pier tomorrow.


----------



## Hopin4aboat (Jul 5, 2009)

King/ling said:


> How will the Super Moon affect tomorrows fishing? Planning on making a trip to Pcola Pier tomorrow.


Was wondering the same thing as I might ride down there tomorrow also


----------



## King/ling (Mar 9, 2013)

I would think that the fishing would be great, but I just wanted to know


----------



## Navarre Pier Rat (Apr 1, 2012)

I was wondering the same thing this morning since we were going out on our boat and the fishing was the worst I've had in a while. We were catching Red Snapper but there wasn't any size to them. We are use to keeping at least 15 pound snapper and up but today it was 16inches for us. We fish out of orange beach and it was the same for several boats and even boats in destin


----------



## hutchlash (Jun 23, 2013)

I want to hit bob sykes or the penscola bay pier - last two trips to the point at pickens were fruitless.


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

normally when i try to fish anywhere during a full moon i am S.O.L


----------

